# Long Term Let Required & any advice on services.....please!



## CrewUK (Jul 22, 2015)

Well this is my first post and what better way to begin on this adventure, having visited Portugal and the Algarve on a number of occasions I have decided that whilst living predominantly in the UK this is where I want to spend my annual leave, days off and long weekends. Some that is permanently mine to just get up and go at a moments notice when and if I like. 

However I am struggling to find property available on longer term rental agreements any help would be very much appreciated. Ideally the Loule area but open to most central Algarve coastal 'ish' locations. 

Also how easy is it to set up and pay for services if I don't plan to be a permanent resident? 

I am fortunate enough to work for one of Europes larger airlines which enables me to commute relatively easily and cheaply, which is a benefit I could extend to future landlords for negotiations  

Any advice/assistance with regard to any of the above would be very much appreciated.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

All kinds of things available after the main season, if you go through a property management company then they will take care of all services bills which stay in the name of the owner of the property anyway and just charge them forward to you.

Plenty to choose from that cover Loulé area


----------

